# Was reading about the this exploit with the exnos kernal....



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-exynos-kernel-exploit-what-you-need-know

I know the article says newer Samsung devices....but it mentions apps that roots your device" by definition is malware."
So does that mean that if you use a script to root, does that make it(the script) malware also. And are the kernal apps..like Franco,trinity,etc.... Over expose our phones with other versions of kernals?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Since the Gnexus does not have an Exynos CPU, moving this to General Android, since it's a general area of discussion. Also, if you're scared of malware, don't unlock your bootloader and root your device. The world is not all sugar, flowers and honey.

Finally, Android Central writes linkbait tripe.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

What do you mean link bait tripe???? The word is All flowers......what?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

chefb said:


> What do you mean link bait tripe???? The word is All flowers......what?


typo, I meant world. And yes, their "articles" are shoveled with ad revenue in mind and little regard for knowledge or facts beforehand.After seeing it was written by their resident Zach Galifianakis lookalike, yes, he has no idea what he's talking about (he's a writer, not a developer or security expert). It's not serious now, but if you know anyone with a Note or SGSII or international S3, I would have them apply the patch asap before malware writers start uploading apps that abuse the exploit on the Android Market. Galaxy S3 International can also get the patch baked into CM already with the latest update: http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=35516282

Anyone that wants to see the article without giving them free clicks and traffic:

http://webcache.goog...ed-know&strip=1

The lack of formatting on the page is a result of not having their content load on their site and only through google cache.

The original source for things was an xda post found here and where you can get the actual info.

But yes, it's a flaw and security hole that is already patched by the community for those that might be affected. Nothing here to see really other than for general interest if you don't have an affected device. It's no worse than what people do to jailbreak their iphones with their one click jailbreak crap, which is also bad, but it's no more sensational than that.

I also have no idea what you're talking about otherwise. If you don't trust the source for what you flash, then don't flash it as that's no safer. Don't run any app that requests root because you're giving total control to the app on your system. Root is full control for an app/script to do as it pleases and the only thing between you and it screwing up your device is your faith in the developer and the developer's ethics. Even unintentional security risks can arise from a developer being lazy and taking shortcuts and then someone that wants to exploit those that root their phones finding those flaws.

I'm extrapolating here and kind of a hyperbole, but when you unlock, root and flashs third party firmware/mods/themes in recovery and apps that need root, you're giving whatever full control of your device and your faith in whatever you flashed to not do something stupid/malicious.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the response......did not mean to annoy....just asked because the article left a bit to the imagination.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

chefb said:


> Thanks for the response......did not mean to annoy....just asked because the article left a bit to the imagination.


No worries. Sadly that's typical for their articles


----------

